# Ruger P345



## schl44 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm looking for a holster for my P345 that I can attach to my back pack strap. I don't want to carry on my side or in a chest type holster as it would interfere with my back pack. Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Custom made Kydex, maybe? :mrgreen:


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I would talk to Fist Holsters and check out their website. He can custom make anything so he may be able to advise you on what to do. When I go backpacking I have a IWB holster with a clip and I clip it onto the backpack where I can get to it. 
http://www.fist-inc.com/holsters/holster/1.jpg


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

did you find anything suitable? I purchased a 345 recently also and also need a holster but I'd be looking for an IWB probably, not something to deal with a back pack. Just wondered who you found to work with.


----------

